

Ask HN:Help Needed With Google Event Tracking - Cblinks

I've created an eCommerce/price-comparison website and I'm having trouble with setting up custom variables (Where do I place the line of code?) as well as event tracking for when people click "the buy button". If you've customized your Google analytic before, I'm all ears. Thanks<p>Here's the site: http://blinktextbooks.com
======
mryan
Assuming this is a valid question, and not just a way of telling HN about your
site, you need to read this:

[https://developers.google.com/analytics/devguides/collection...](https://developers.google.com/analytics/devguides/collection/gajs/eventTrackerGuide)

I found this by googling for "google analytics event tracking", which would
have taken you less time than posting this question.

HN != stackoverflow

~~~
Cblinks
Thanks! This was a valid question. I included my site to give people reading
this post a better context of the actual event I was looking to track. I've
actually looked at this site but it didn't help much. My biggest problem is
how exactly do you nest the Google event tracking code and where exactly to
place it.

I'll spend some more time on it, but thanks for you help.

